# مكن حقن



## elfayroz (8 يونيو 2013)

شركة الفيروز لاستيراد ماكينات البلاستيك 
نحيط سياتدكم علما باننا وكلاء لشركة MJ الصينية وان لدينا مكن حقن بكل انواعة وقدراتة بمواصفات اوروبية للمكونات الاساسية وشهادة ضمان لمدة عامان الشركة المصنعة وتوريد وتركيب المعدات لديكم وتدريبكم عليها وتؤسيس المشروع بالكامل من معدات وتسويق المنتجات فى مجال الحقن وفتح الاسواق فى هذا المجال . 

للأستعلام
[email protected] / [email protected] e-mail :
- 01149798453 - 20237421917
المريوطية – فيصل – الجيزة
شقة 31 الدور الثالث عمارة 6 من رقم 70 عمارات ابراج بنك النيل


----------

